# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > بحوث ومقالات في القانون الجنائي >  د. أمين مصطفي أستاذ القانون الجنائي يتحدث عن شهود قتلة الثوار ورموز الفساد

## لارين

تبقي العقبة الرئيسية في التعامل مع الجرائم الكبري في الوقوف علي الأدلة التي تكشف ملابسات الجريمة والتوصل لمرتكبيها، وهو أمر يصطدم بحسن إعداد الجناة لجرائمهم ودقة تنفيذهم لها ثم السعي الحثيث وبكل السبل للقضاء علي جميع الأدلة التي قد تدينهم .. وفي سعيهم لتحقيق ذلك يكون عليهم أن يواجهوا أهم الأدلة الجنائية التي قد تُوقع بهم وهي شهادة الشهود.. وتبقي هذه الشهادة دليلاً حياً ينطق بالحقيقة. 


ولهذا لا يتردد الجناة في تهديد الشهود أو ترغيبهم بكل الوسائل، وتعريضهم بالتالي لكافة أنواع الضغوط التي قد تؤدي بهم للإحجام عن أداء الشهادة أو تحملهم علي أدائها علي نحو مخالف للحقيقة. .ولهذا تنبه القانونيون إلي ضرورة توفير الحماية اللازمة للشهود لكي تنأي بهم عن التأثر بمثل هذه الضغوط والتهديدات، وتشجعهم علي الإقدام للإدلاء بالشهادة وتقرير الحقيقة دون أن ينشأ عن ذلك تعريضهم لأي خطر أو ضرر..
وفي مؤتمر »الثورة والقانون« بجامعة الإسكندرية الأسبوع الماضي طالب د.أمين مصطفي أستاذ القانون الجنائي ووكيل كلية الحقوق جامعة الإسكندرية بأهمية الأخذ بمبدأ توفير الحماية اللازمة للشهود لكي تنأي بهم عن التأثر بمثل هذه الضغوط والتهديدات، وتشجعهم علي الإقدام للإدلاء بالشهادة وتقرير الحقيقة دون أن ينشأ عن ذلك تعريضهم لأي خطر أو ضرر..
وضرب د. مصطفي مثلا بما حدث من تراجع في شهادة الشهود أمام محاكم رموز النظام السابق وقاتلي ثوار يناير.. وفي حديثنا نستعرض مع أستاذ القانون الجنائي هذا المبدأ القانوني وصور الأخذ به خاصة بعد ثورة يناير .
ضرورة الحماية

بداية نريد أن توضح لنا الضرورة الموجبة لحماية الشهود في الجرائم الجنائية خاصة؟
أظن أن كثيرا ممن يدلون بشهاداتهم يتنازعهم أمران.. الأول التزامه بالإدلاء بشهادته وتقرير الحقيقة استناداً لما يمليه عليه واجبه الديني أو الأخلاقي أو القانوني.. والثاني ما تحدثه به نفسه من أن ينأي بها عن أي خلاف قد يعرضها للإيذاء علي نحو تحبذ لديه الإحجام عن الشهادة.
وغلبة الأمر الثاني لدي الشاهد وسطوة الشعور بعدم الأمان واحتمال تعرضه للإيذاء قد يدفعه للتهرب من الإدلاء بالشهادة، أو الإدلاء بها علي غير حقيقتها أو علي نحو يفرغها من غرضها من التوصل لملابسات ارتكاب الجريمة والكشف عن شخصية مرتكبها.
وفي ظل ازدياد ظاهرة العنف في جميع المجتمعات..واستغلال الأفراد أو الجماعات التطور التكنولوجي في تنفيذ خططهم الإجرامية نتج عنه ظهور أنماط جديدة للسلوك الاجرامي لا يتسم فقط بالدقة في الإعداد والتنفيذ.. وإنما امتد للإفلات من قبضة العدالة من خلال القضاء علي كافة الأدلة التي يمكن أن يستعان بها للتوصل إلي الجناة.
وبالتالي أصبحت الجريمة أكثر تنظيما في الإعداد والتنفيذ..واتسم - من ناحية أخري - بجسامة الأضرار التي تلحق بالأفراد والمنشآت ومؤسسات الحكم.. وانتشرت الجرائم الإرهابية والاغتيالات السياسية وجرائم الاعتداء علي الإنسانية وتهريب المخدرات وغيرها من الجرائم التي لم يقتصر أثرها علي الدولة التي ارتُكبت بها بل امتدت آثارها لدول أخري، مما ألزم المجتمع الدولي بالوقوف صفاً واحداً لمواجهتها من خلال الاتفاقيات الدولية وكذا محاكمة مرتكبي مثل هذه الجرائم أمام محاكم جنائية دولية.

وما الضرورة للمطالبة حاليا بحماية الشهود في مصر؟
الضرورة واقعة بسبب ما رأيناه علي نحو غير مسبوق في المحاكم المصرية من رجوع بعض الشهود في أقوالهم التي أدلوا بها أمام تحقيقات النيابة العامة في محاكمات رموز الفساد من رجالات النظام الساقط وقاتلي الثوار.. ومن المعلوم ان شهادات الشهود كانت أمام النيابة العامة التي تكفل للشهود عادة كل الضمانات بإبعادهم عن أي شبهة ضغوط أو تعذيب للإدلاء بأي شهادة..
وقد حدث هذا التراجع في الأقوال أمام القاضي وهذا ما لم تعتد عليه المحاكم المصرية من تغير شهادة الشهادة..مما يسرب إلينا الشك في تعرضهم للتهديد أو ضغوط من أي نوع أو حتي إغراءات مادية مما يهدد سير العدالة ويسمح بإفلات المجرمين من العقاب..!
ولهذا نبه المشرعون مؤخرا - سواء علي المستوي الوطني أو الدولي- علي ضرورة توفير الحماية اللازمة للشهود لكي تنأي بهم عن التأثر بمثل هذه الضغوط والتهديدات والإغراءات وتشجعهم علي الإقدام للإدلاء بالشهادة وتقرير الحقيقة دون أن ينشأ عن ذلك تعريضهم لأي خطر أو ضرر.

الا يمكن للمحكمة أن تعاقب الشاهد عن تغير أقواله بعدما أدلي بها أمام النيابة العامة دون إكراه؟
لأ.. للشاهد الحق دائما في تغيير أقواله وشهادته.. والمحكمة التي تنظر القضية ووجدت الشاهد يغير أقواله وتأكدت المحكمة من ان الأقوال صحيحة فلا جريمة ولا تحاسبه علي شهادته السابقة.. فمن الممكن أن يدعي أنه أدلي بشهادته تحت ضغط أو أي تأثير أخر.. لكن اذا تأكدت من كذب شهادته الجديدة لها الحق في مساءلته علي شهادة الزور.. والمحكمة لها وسائلها للتحقق من شهادة الشاهد.

وما الذي يجبر المشرع المصري في قانون الإجراءات الجنائية بالأخذ بحماية الشهود؟
المسألة لم تعد اختيارا.. وإن كانت بعض الدول قد أخذت به اختيارا فبعضها أخذ به إجبارا مثل فرنسا.. والإجبار يأتي نتيجة الانضمام للاتفاقيات الدولية.. ونحن في مصر سنضطر أن نأخذ به إجبارا نتيجة الانضمام لبعض الاتفاقيات الدولية التي تستلزم حماية الشهود..!
ولذلك سوف نلجأ إجبارا لقوانين حماية الشهود.. من هنا لابد من الإسراع بالقوانين الوطنية المحلية التي تنظم حماية الشهود طالما انضممنا للاتفاقيات الدولية لحماية الشهود.. خاصة أن القانون الدولي يعطي الفرصة للقوانين المحلية تنظيم سبل الحماية.
سلطة وسطوة

ولماذا تري اننا نحتاج لبرنامج حماية الشهود ؟
في النظام المصري بالتأكيد نحتاجه..لكنني اقترح أن نقصره علي الاتهام بالجنايات أو الجنح التي ستنظر أمام الجنائية الدولية.. لأن المحكمة الدولية تحتاج الانتقال من مكان لمكان، فيمكن رصد الشاهد.. ومادامت القضية تحتاج الجنائية الدولية فبالضرورة تكون الجريمة كبيرة وجسيمة ويقوم بها أفراد لهم سلطة وسطوة ويمكن تكون قد وقعت من قبل منظمات أو مؤسسات فساد كبري من هنا نخاف علي الشاهد من أي ضرر.
وفي بعض الجرائم المالية الكبري لا يوجد ما يمنع من توفير حماية ولو تكلفت ملايين..مثلا التحقيقات الجارية في تهريب المليارات التي نسمع عنها ..أيضرنا لو أنفقنا عدة ملايين علي شاهد نكون متيقنين علي مقدرته لتوصيلنا لهذه المليارات المهربة..!
لكن ألا يمكن النظر إلي تقرير حماية الشهود بأنه يتعارض مع إجراءات التحقيق والمحاكمة والوقوف علي كافة المعلومات المتعلقة بالشاهد؟
طبعا.. تقرير حماية الشهود بعدم الإفصاح عن محل إقامة الشاهد أو شخصيته يمثل إجراءً شاذاً يتعارض مع ما يلزم أن تتمتع به إجراءات التحقيق والمحاكمة من الوقوف علي كافة المعلومات المتعلقة بالشاهد، فالمادة 113 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية صريحة فيما تتطلبه من تدوين سلطة التحقيق لبيانات الشاهد سواء تعلق الأمر باسمه ولقبه وسنه وصناعته وسكنه وعلاقته بالمتهم.. إلا أن الحاجة لإجراء حماية الشهود قد تتغلب علي ضرورة الكشف عن المعلومات الخاصة بالشاهد وخاصة من حيث محل إقامته أو شخصيته.
إلا أن ذلك يجب ألا يطغي علي حقوق الدفاع، وبالتالي فإنه يلزم بشكل حاسم - إذا ما تقررت حماية شاهد أدلي بشهادته سواء بعدم الإفصاح عن محل إقامته أو شخصيته - ألا تكون تلك الشهادة هي الدليل الوحيد للإدانة، وأن يتوافر للمتهم في كافة الأحوال سبل الطعن في القرار المسبب الصادر بعدم الإفصاح عن شخصية الشاهد، وذلك لإتاحة الفرصة له لكي يثبت أن تلك الشهادة قد يكون مردها علاقته المتوترة بالشاهد الذي أدلي بها، والذي قد يضمر له حقداً أو كراهية، أو يكون خاضعاً لترهيب أو ترغيب ممن يرغب في إدانة المتهم .
النطق بالحقيقة

لكن لماذا لا نكتفي بالأدلة علي ثبوت الجرائم الخطيرة ونستبعد الشهود التي تتعرض حياتهم وذووهم للخطر ؟
تظل في القانون شهادة الشهود دليلاً حياً ينطق بالحقيقة.. ولهذا لا يتردد الجناة في تهديد الشهود أو ترغيبهم بكافة الوسائل، وتعريضهم بالتالي لكافة أنواع الضغوط التي قد تؤدي بهم للإحجام عن أداء الشهادة أو تحملهم علي أدائها علي نحو مخالف للحقيقة.. وتبقي العقبة الأساسية لمواجهة مثل هذه الجرائم الخطيرة في الوقوف علي الأدلة التي تكشف ملابسات الجريمة والتوصل لمرتكبيها، وهو أمر يصطدم بحسن إعداد الجناة لجرائمهم ودقة تنفيذهم لها، والسعي للقضاء علي كافة الأدلة التي قد تدينهم ..وفي سعيهم لتحقيق ذلك يكون عليهم أن يواجهوا أهم الأدلة الجنائية التي قد تُوقع بهم وهي شهادة الشهود.

هل هناك سابقة تعرض فيها الشهود للتهديد واقتضوا الحماية؟
طبعا.. مثلا أثبتت التحقيقات التي أجريت أمام المحكمة الجنائية الدولية ليوغوسلافيا السابقة مدي أهمية ودور الشهود في إثبات الوقائع التي نظرتها تلك المحكمة بشأن الجرائم التي ارتكبت بالبوسنة، وخاصة تلك الجرائم التي وقعت في الفترة من مارس وحتي نوفمبر 1992، والتي لم تبدأ بشأنها التحقيقات إلا في عام 1995 .
وقد أثبتت تلك التحقيقات مدي ما يتعرض إليه الشهود من ضغوط أو تهديدات قبل أو بعد إدلائهم بالشهادة، مما ينبغي اتخاذ ما يلزم ليس من أجل حمايتهم فقط، ولكن من أجل استقرار العمل أمام تلك المحكمة، حيث تم قتل أحد الشهود ويدعي Milan Levar وهو كرواتي الجنسية، حيث تم الاعتداء عليه عام 2001 بعد شهادته ضد بعض المتهمين من كرواتيا بارتكابهم جرائم ضد الصرب. 

وما الشروط التي يجب توافرها للحكم بأن الشاهد يحتاج للحماية ؟
تطلبت المحكمة الجنائية الدولية ليوغوسلافيا السابقة بشأن بعض الدعاوي التي نظرتها توافر خمسة شروط من أجل أن تقرر عدم الإفصاح عن شخصية الشاهد وهي.. أن يثبت توافر خوف حقيقي علي أمن الشاهد أو عائلته ..وان تكون لشهادة الشاهد أهمية خاصة لدي الادعاء.. وأن يستقر لدي وجدان المحكمة عدم وجود دليل جدي بعدم مصداقية الشاهد في الإدلاء بشهادته، كما أن عدم فعالية أو عدم توافر برنامج لحماية الشهود يجب أن يأخذ في الاعتبار عند التقرير بعدم الإفصاح عن شخصية الشاهد.. لا يجوز اتخاذ أي إجراء في هذا المجال إلا إذا ثبت أنه ضروري .
الحماية اللاحقة

لكن ما أعرفه ان قانون العقوبات المصري يوفر حماية للشهود فما الفارق بين ما تطالب به وهذه الحماية؟
معلومات صحيحة ولا يوجد انفصال بين تلك الحماية التي يوفرها قانون الإجراءات الجنائية والحماية التي يوفرها قانون العقوبات للشهود.. بل يوجد تعاون فعال بين القانون بشأن حماية الشهود..حيث إنه إذا كان قانون العقوبات يحظر أي مساس بالشاهد ويجرمه ويعاقب عليه، فإن قانون الإجراءات الجنائية يهتم بتوفير الحماية اللازمة لدرء تلك الاعتداءات أو بمعني آخر يمكن القول بأنه إذا كان قانون العقوبات يهتم بالحماية اللاحقة للشاهد إذا تم المساس به فإن قانون الإجراءات الجنائية يهتم بالحماية السابقة للشاهد علي نحو يؤمن له عدم الاعتداء عليه.

وكيف يتم إضفاء الحماية علي الشهود في مثل هذه القضايا الخطيرة؟
هناك سبل كثيرة لإضفاء الحماية من خلال القضاء علي فرض التعرف عليه ومن ثم تحديد محل إقامته، أو التعرف علي شخصيته..ويقتضي ذلك عدم الإفصاح عن عنوانه تجنباً لخضوعه لأية ضغوط أو تعرضه للانتقام.. وفي قانون الإجراءات الجنائية الفرنسي أن الأشخاص الذين لا يوجد سبب يبرر الاشتباه في ارتكابهم لجريمة أو الشروع فيها، وتتوافر لديهم عناصر إثبات مهمة يكون عنوانهم هو عنوان قسم الشرطة أو مدير الأمن.. وذلك بعد الحصول علي موافقة النائب العام أو قاضي التحقيق، بحيث يتم قيد عنوان هؤلاء الأشخاص بسجل مرقوم يوقع عليه بالأحرف الأولي يُعد خصيصاً لهذا الغرض.. وهكذا تفصح مواد في قانون الإجراءات الفرنسي عن الشروط التي يجب توافرها لإخفاء عنوان الشاهد، وذلك دون أن يمتد ذلك إلي عدم الإفصاح عن شخصيته . وتتطلب هذه المادة توافر ثلاثة شروط لإخفاء عنوان الشاهد تتمثل في ضرورة استبعاد شبهة ارتكاب الشاهد لجريمة أو الشروع فيها، فضلا عن توافر قدرته علي تقديم أدلة إثبات مفيدة للإجراءات، بالإضافة لضرورة الحصول علي موافقة النائب العام أو قاضي التحقيق علي عدم الإفصاح عن عنوان الشاهد.
سير العدالة

هل لإرادة الشاهد ضرورة لطلب الحماية أم لإرادة قاضي التحقيقات وسير العدالة ؟
بوجه عام يثور تساؤل بشأن مدي إمكانية أن يصدر النائب العام أو قاضي التحقيق من تلقاء نفسه الإذن بعدم الإفصاح عن عنوان الشاهد، أم أن الأمر يتوقف علي طلب الشاهد نفسه.. ويكشف نص المادة 706-57 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية الفرنسي سالفة الذكر - وللوهلة الأولي - عن ضرورة أن يكون لإرادة الشاهد دورها في طلب عدم الإفصاح عن عنوانه. ومع ذلك يبدو أنه لا يوجد ما يمنع أن يأمر النائب العام أو قاضي التحقيق بعدم الإفصاح عن عنوان الشاهد إذا ما تراءي له بحسب مجريات إجراءات التحقيق أن ما قد يقدمه الشاهد من أدلة إثبات قد تعرضه للضغوط أو للتهديد علي نحو يستأهل معه عدم الإفصاح عن عنوانه حتي ولو لم يطلبه الشاهد بنفسه، اللهم إلا إذا رفض الشاهد نفسه هذا الإجراء وأصر من جانبه علي الإفصاح عن عنوانه في ملف الإجراءات. وفي كل الأحوال يخضع إجراء عدم الإفصاح عن عنوان الشاهد لتقدير صاحب الحق في الإذن به، وسواء أكان النائب العام أو قاضي التحقيق، حيث يكون له أن يتثبت من توافر الشرطين الأول والثاني سالف ذكرهما بشأن استبعاد شبهة اتهام الشاهد بارتكاب جريمة أو الشروع فيها من ناحية، وقدرته من ناحية أخري علي تقديم أدلة إثبات مفيدة للإجراءات.
إذا توافرت شروط مقتضيات حماية الشاهد من تعرضه أو أفراد أسرته للضرر من الذي يقرر أحقيته للحماية؟
في هذه الحالة يلزم منح سلطة تقرير هذه الحماية إلي القاضي الجزئي بناء علي طلب مسبب من سلطة التحقيق، بحيث يتخذ بشأنها قراراً مسبباً يجوز للخصوم الطعن عليه . وكفالة سرية شخصية الشاهد يقتضي اتخاذ العديد من الإجراءات التي تتناسب والوضع التشريعي بمصر، والذي تشرف عليه تلك الإدارات المتخصصة بمديريات الأمن، وعلي نحو يسمح بتقديم كافة أنواع الدعم للشاهد، سواء أكان دعماً مادياً أو معنوياً.
كما يقع علي المحكمة الجنائية عبء الاستمرار في الحفاظ علي سرية شخصية الشاهد بإصدار أوامرها للخصوم والتنبيه عليهم بعدم الكشف عن شخصيته، أو حتي باستبعادها وسائل الإعلام أو الجمهور من قاعة المحكمة، أو تلجأ لاستخدام الوسائل التقنية الحديثة التي تسمح بسماع الشاهد دون أن يثمر ذلك عن الكشف عن شخصيته.

----------

